# Finally got my S15 back from the bodyshop



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

So, it took thirteen months (don't ask) and I'd almost forgotten that I own this thing.

I imported it around three years ago, and I've had a huge amount of work done on it ever since, and I'm delighted to say that it's finally time for me to enjoy it!

It's painted in Mazda Soul Red Crystal, with a full glass-out respray, and the OEM S15 Aero bodykit, with the rear spoiler center leg removed, and I'm absolutely delighted with the outcome.

My problem now is that I've been out of the detailing game for quite some time for various reasons (working abroad, mainly.)

The paint on this is very soft, so I'm thinking that I'll do a final stage polish with a polishing pad and then try out a ceramic coat for the first time, unless anyone has any better ideas?

Anyway, I'm definitely going to need some pointers going forward, but for now, here are some quick snaps I got of the colour popping in the sun today.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

That’s stunning! :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

CharliesTTS said:


> That's stunning! :thumb:


Thanks man


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice and looks like they’ve done a very good job on the paint from my phone... really lovely colour :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I had to google what a S15 was!

I will say, you painted it in the best colour EVER!!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is a lovely car. 

The colour really suits it.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

After spending that kind of money on what looks to be a spectacular looking car (very jealous) I'd be going full PPF seeing as how soft the paint is


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Love all the Nissan sports models.
Such a fine example of a rare beast, in one of the most glorious OEM red paint finishes.
Be nice to see a collection of photos of it under different lighting conditions.
Sunset.
Night shots under street lights.
Indoors under fluorescent lights etc.:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Do I recall you asking for colour suggestions way back when bildo?

That Soul Red is such a 'sparkling' colour indeed. I loved our MX5 in this colour when we had it.

That really has come out exceptionally well and is a thing of beauty.

Worth the 13mth wait?


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Lovely job, enjoy.

Around here all older jap cars are falling apart with yahoos just buying them to diff and wreck about. It's brilliant to see one restored and built to such a standard. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Thing of beauty. Worth the wait by the looks. Enjoy Sir.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Love a great S-Body, and that looks great! If ever there was a time to PPF, then it is now, though it doesn't need to be over the whole car. A ceramic coat would also be advisable over the rest of the car. Lots of choice, depends on what your budget and priorities are.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice and looks like they've done a very good job on the paint from my phone... really lovely colour :thumb:


It certainly took a while, but good things come to those who wait and all that, eh? 

Thanks for your kind words.



grunty-motor said:


> I had to google what a S15 was!
> 
> I will say, you painted it in the best colour EVER!!!!


You're missing out! 

Thank you! I have to agree.



Kerr said:


> That is a lovely car.
> 
> The colour really suits it.


Thanks Kerr :thumb:



Ctreanor13 said:


> After spending that kind of money on what looks to be a spectacular looking car (very jealous) I'd be going full PPF seeing as how soft the paint is


I have thought about having the front end done, but I have a bad feeling that full PPF is going to be way out of my budget, especially after paying for all this work.

Do you have any clue what typical prices are for it?



HEADPHONES said:


> Love all the Nissan sports models.
> Such a fine example of a rare beast, in one of the most glorious OEM red paint finishes.
> Be nice to see a collection of photos of it under different lighting conditions.
> Sunset.
> ...


Thanks man. I'll do my best to take you up on that :thumb:



nbray67 said:


> Do I recall you asking for colour suggestions way back when bildo?
> 
> That Soul Red is such a 'sparkling' colour indeed. I loved our MX5 in this colour when we had it.
> 
> ...


That'll be me! :thumb:

This was actually the third colour I settled on, with the first being McLaren Volcano Red. I can't say I'm sad I didn't get that now, as I just love the way this pops so much in the sun.

I would say it's worth the wait, I just need to find the time to properly enjoy it now.



jdquinn said:


> Lovely job, enjoy.
> 
> Around here all older jap cars are falling apart with yahoos just buying them to diff and wreck about. It's brilliant to see one restored and built to such a standard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe me, I know exactly what you're referring to!

I've been determined to make this an exception. I've always loved the S15 and I won this at auction in Japan, and imported it myself. It was a pretty amazing experience.

Since then, I've had any traces of rust removed, and the underside stripped back to bare metal with a full underseal.

Here's a few pics:






































President Swirl said:


> Thing of beauty. Worth the wait by the looks. Enjoy Sir.


Thank you! :thumb:



roscopervis said:


> Love a great S-Body, and that looks great! If ever there was a time to PPF, then it is now, though it doesn't need to be over the whole car. A ceramic coat would also be advisable over the rest of the car. Lots of choice, depends on what your budget and priorities are.


Would the PPF really make a huge difference over the ceramic coat? Gah. You guys are almost swaying me.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

When I saw the badge i throught it was a DS lol.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

m0bov said:


> When I saw the badge i throught it was a DS lol.


Not quite.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Looks like you got a real solid example to improve. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I was chatting to the guy who painted this for you on Monday. I visited him as I want my WRX resprayed. He’s fully booked up for the whole year but I got some excellent advise from him and he seems very knowledgeable. Because of that advise my WRX is now booked with another body shop to be painted Mazda Soul Red Crystal. He showed me the pics of your car and it’s very impressive. Was the red rocker cover he painted yours as well? I saw the pic of that on Facebook and that’s why I visited him even though he’s 90 mins away from where I live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

WRX said:


> I was chatting to the guy who painted this for you on Monday. I visited him as I want my WRX resprayed. He's fully booked up for the whole year but I got some excellent advise from him and he seems very knowledgeable. Because of that advise my WRX is now booked with another body shop to be painted Mazda Soul Red Crystal. He showed me the pics of your car and it's very impressive. Was the red rocker cover he painted yours as well? I saw the pic of that on Facebook and that's why I visited him even though he's 90 mins away from where I live.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small world, eh? You must have just missed mine I think.

His work is great, but he is very busy. It probably took the best part of two years from initially taking the car to get a quote to having it finished, but he knew I wanted a great job done, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out.

Interesting that you've opted for the same colour! It looks fantastic in the sun, be prepared for it to almost look a bit of a 'flat maroon' type colour under certain lights.

It's a really exciting paint that bursts to life in certain scenarios.

The rocker cover is mine indeed. I've not taken any pics as it's hidden in the bay, which I'm still yet to have a chance to clean up. I need to try and capture that on a sunny day too.

Best of luck with your paint job, I'd love to see it when it's done if you remember.

For anyone who's wondering what WRX is referring to, this is the rocker cover:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Stunning car incredible colour!!


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay Bildo this is just teasing now.

I think we need full photos of the interior, exterior and under the bonnet. This is a thing of absolute beauty. I love it to the point that now you have me curiously looking for an S15 as a project car.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is a gorgeous colour and looks to be an amazing paint job. Very nice indeed.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

bildo said:


> Small world, eh? You must have just missed mine I think.
> 
> His work is great, but he is very busy. It probably took the best part of two years from initially taking the car to get a quote to having it finished, but he knew I wanted a great job done, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> ...


I was torn between BMW Sakhir Orange which looks red in certain lights or going full blown red. He advised me to go to BMW to check out the orange in person and if I decided I wanted red then Mazda soul red was the best red available. I went to BMW but they had no M cars in Sakhir orange so I did some research on the Mazda red and lived it. I put the deposit down that afternoon and it's booked in for a week Tuesday. I should have it back in approximately 4-5 weeks. We could meet up when mine is done if you wanted and get some photos of 2 Jap cars with the same unusual paint jobs. That would be cool, it would probably turn some heads as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

spyk3d said:


> Okay Bildo this is just teasing now.
> 
> I think we need full photos of the interior, exterior and under the bonnet. This is a thing of absolute beauty. I love it to the point that now you have me curiously looking for an S15 as a project car.


We definitely do.

Lot's more photos please.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

bildo said:


> Would the PPF really make a huge difference over the ceramic coat? Gah. You guys are almost swaying me.


I have PPF on both cars and also ceramic (one professional and the other DIY install). I also had PPF on a couple of bikes.

If your primer/undercoat is a different colour to the topcoat (and i imagine soul red is) then PPF just simple eradicates the chance of stone chips.

ceramic only makes it easier to clean

personal opinion......PPF first (you can go bumper, bonnet, a-pillars, whole car - basically whatever you want). Bumper and 1/4 bonnet is a good compromise on protection v cost. Then, add ceramic coatings yourself.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

spyk3d said:


> Okay Bildo this is just teasing now.
> 
> I think we need full photos of the interior, exterior and under the bonnet. This is a thing of absolute beauty. I love it to the point that now you have me curiously looking for an S15 as a project car.


This made me chuckle 

The interior isn't really anything to rave about, but I'll get a couple of snaps when I get a chance. I really need to wet vac the seats, it's next on my list.

Under the bonnet, there are a few nice JDM goodies, but it's nothing wild. It's more or less a 300hp fast-road setup with a fast-spooling HKS hybrid turbo.

I'll get some pics when I get a chance. I am yet to get some proper sunshine on the rocker cover, so I'll try and do that sometime. The bonnet makes it a challenge.

Love how you're looking for an S15 after seeing this, that's awesome. Prices are pretty high, unfortunately, but your best bet (if it's going to be a crazy build) would be to get the N/A Spec S, as they're far cheaper.



muzzer said:


> That is a gorgeous colour and looks to be an amazing paint job. Very nice indeed.


Thank you :thumb:



WRX said:


> I was torn between BMW Sakhir Orange which looks red in certain lights or going full blown red. He advised me to go to BMW to check out the orange in person and if I decided I wanted red then Mazda soul red was the best red available. I went to BMW but they had no M cars in Sakhir orange so I did some research on the Mazda red and lived it. I put the deposit down that afternoon and it's booked in for a week Tuesday. I should have it back in approximately 4-5 weeks. We could meet up when mine is done if you wanted and get some photos of 2 Jap cars with the same unusual paint jobs. That would be cool, it would probably turn some heads as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the paint. It's really nice, but a bit too orange for me personally.

I had to drive past the local Mazda dealership almost every day for those 13 months. I knew I'd made the right decision.

Sounds exciting! Sure, give me a message when things are done and we'll see what we can sort. :thumb:



gatecrasher3 said:


> We definitely do.
> 
> Lot's more photos please.






grunty-motor said:


> I have PPF on both cars and also ceramic (one professional and the other DIY install). I also had PPF on a couple of bikes.
> 
> If your primer/undercoat is a different colour to the topcoat (and i imagine soul red is) then PPF just simple eradicates the chance of stone chips.
> 
> ...


I've had two PPF quotes so far, and they've been pretty eye-watering (around £2,000 inc vat for just the front end.)

Certainly not something I can justify for the time being, unfortunately, as much as I would love it.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Proper


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably not what most of you are hoping to see, but I'm not really enjoying having a car with NO protection on it, so today has been a test day.

Thankfully, in the couple of years I've been 'out' of the detailing game to some extent, IODETAIL have opened up just down the road, so I went to pay them a trip yesterday to pick up some new products.

I couldn't resist the DI Vessel, so hopefully cleaning is going to be a lot easier from now on.

For a polish, they decided it would be best to keep things simple on the soft paint, so I went with CarPro Reflect and a black Hex Logic pad.

I have this roof spoiler which the bodyshop never fitted, as they weren't happy with how it sat, and they knew how picky I am, so it was left off for the time being, but it's ended up being a handy test panel.

I am undecided on whether I want to go down the wax/sealant/ceramic route on the car at the moment, but I still had quite a bit of Sonax PNS/BSD combo left over, so I'm going to give it a try for the time being and see how that goes.

I opted to polish/seal half the spoiler to see how it looks over time, before I do the whole car.

A few pics to show the paint at different angles/in different lights. It's almost marroon at times, but it comes to life in the light, with crazy flake pop and it sometimes goes a burnt orange type colour. If you turn to a different angle, it changes drastically. I absolutely love it.

So, here's a few pics with Refect & PNS for the time being. I'll apply some BSD (maybe 50:50 with C7) on top of the PNS soon. I've missed the mental beading these products give.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

bildo said:


> I've had two PPF quotes so far, and they've been pretty eye-watering (around £2,000 inc vat for just the front end.)
> 
> Certainly not something I can justify for the time being, unfortunately, as much as I would love it.


thats crazy - i was £600 for front bumper and 1/4 bonnet on X3. I know its a lot of money, but good piece of mind on a new car, especially if you are driving all year, all weather

For yours, how much would a bumper/ bonnet respray cost? Guessing <£600?

Just love that colour though!


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

really nice that my mate.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

grunty-motor said:


> thats crazy - i was £600 for front bumper and 1/4 bonnet on X3. I know its a lot of money, but good piece of mind on a new car, especially if you are driving all year, all weather
> 
> For yours, how much would a bumper/ bonnet respray cost? Guessing <£600?
> 
> Just love that colour though!


I tried three companies.

One gave me that quote.

One gave an even higher quote with an 'instant' pricing.

The other one is yet to reply.

In all honesty, I would probably consider £600, but I'm yet to find the magic PPFer at that price!


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

What paint code did you get? 41V or 46V?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

great choice of colour.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Great colour :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful colour


----------

